
VoCore – A coin-sized Linux computer with WiFi - tambourine_man
http://vocore.io/store/index
======
c54
Has anyone played with this yet? I'm interested in the camera module as well,
wondering if the little chip is beefy enough to stream video as an ip camera
or something

~~~
daveloyall
I haven't played with it, but I just searched a bit and found:

It's a System on a Chip, SoC. Specifically, the F revision of this one:
[https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink_RT5350](https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink_RT5350)

This is the CPU:
[https://wikidevi.com/wiki/MIPS_24KEc](https://wikidevi.com/wiki/MIPS_24KEc)

... Which is a MIPS32 device.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_instruction_set](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_instruction_set)

Oh, that first page says that it is used in various IP cameras. I think the
answer to your question is 'yes'. :)

~~~
tluyben2
Cool, finally a chance to play with some MIPS stuff again. Could anyone
find/know the power consumption for this board?

~~~
jandrese
Apparently the chip runs hot, ~300mW with WiFi on, 220mW with WiFi off. This
is not unexpected, the chip was designed for home routers running off of a
wall wart where a few hundred extra mW wouldn't be noticed.

[https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=46339](https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=46339)

------
hoechst
this looks like an implementation of this:
[https://github.com/OLIMEX/OLINUXINO/tree/master/HARDWARE/RT5...](https://github.com/OLIMEX/OLINUXINO/tree/master/HARDWARE/RT5350F)

olimex sells those itself:
[https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/RT5350F/RT5350F-OL...](https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/RT5350F/RT5350F-OLinuXino/open-
source-hardware)

------
Ivoah
It looks so cute sitting on top of the "dock" board.

~~~
iNate2000
I thought that was a heat-sink or something. But it was just long headers and
an ethernet port. 8O

------
smilekzs
It's basically a minimal system module around a RT5350, a MIPS-based SoC
(hence OpenWRT?). Reminds me of ESP8266 in its not-so-ubiquitous days...

------
nickthemagicman
How revolutionary is this? I feel like I've seen stuff like this before.

~~~
darpa_escapee
Not very. You can find various systems and modules on a chip at a similar
price point and lower.

It depends on what you want on chip, if you need it broken out and if you
value documentation, vendor support and community development.

I was researching this yesterday for part of a personal project.

~~~
zbuf
Every time this sort of hardware appears on a news site, somebody always
chimes in with

"I can't see what the fuss is; you can, of course, get equivalently/more
powerful and cheaper devices yadee yadda"

but it's never actually with a name, supplier, URL or price.

Last time it was the new Raspberry Pi.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm interested so show me the goods :)

~~~
shraken
There are many system on module (SOM) vendors in the market. Many of these
SoM's have limited market so they're not going to compete on price.

I've used DAVE modules in the past, PHYTEC also makes some great modules for
different Silicon vendors: [http://phytec.com/products/system-on-
modules/](http://phytec.com/products/system-on-modules/)

Good break-down here: [http://elinux.org/Computer-on-
Module](http://elinux.org/Computer-on-Module)

------
darpa_escapee
Looks like it's stuck on a 3.10.x kernel. That's too bad.

------
samrocksc
These are the worst knick knacks I've ever played with

~~~
daveguy
Care to elaborate?

